# Are there any good cartoon series?



## Tonguez (Apr 20, 2004)

After spending a morning watching the crap that is modern cartoons I must say that todays young'ens a being denied - the new Transformers is a joke, Zoids, Yugio, DBZ  and Digimon make me want to go back to watching Pokemon or even Strawberry Shortcake and even the new Scooby Doo sux (but then I was neer really a scooby fan)

okay Samurai Jack and the Powerpuff Girls gave me some reprieve - but come on where are the modern versions of the Gummi Bears, Galaxy Rangers and the mighty Orbots, where are Mightor and Reboot and what happened to the Transformers (I weep)

Where are the good cartoons?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 20, 2004)

The good ones are on DVD. Go get the Transformers DVDs! The rock!


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 20, 2004)

If you cannot appreciate the joy that is the Jackie Chan Adventures, I want nothing to do with you.  It is one of the most entertaining shows on TV, in my opinion.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 20, 2004)

Alas, ever since Thundercats left...(weeping)


----------



## Wombat (Apr 20, 2004)

When, o when, will The Tick (animated) appear _in toto _ on dvd???


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 20, 2004)

Wombat said:
			
		

> When, o when, will The Tick (animated) appear _in toto _ on dvd???



 *sigh* Hopefully soon....


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Apr 20, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> but come on where are the modern versions of the Gummi Bears, Galaxy Rangers and the mighty Orbots




Anyone who can appriciate the genius behind the Galaxy Rangers is a person of quality for whom I will gladly purchase a beverage of choice.

-BG

PS  The Orbots were cool because they had a story arc.  The Gummis were good until they sold out to The Man.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 20, 2004)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> PS  The Orbots were cool because they had a story arc.  The Gummis were good until they sold out to The Man.




I was looking at his list and thinking "Awesome!"

Mighty Orbots is my favourite cartoon series of all time.

Gummi Bears were cool (although I don't know if I saw them after they Sold Out to The Man...?), and Galaxy Rangers weren't bad either 

Notably missing, however, was any mention of Animaniacs, Histeria!, or classic Looney Tunes.  (Or even Tiny Toons... after all, they _did_ have The Anvil Chorus, starring Plucky Duck...)

I mean, the Orbots were awesome, but Animaniacs had regular moments of absolute genius.  _Les Boutons et la Ballon_.  Yakko Warner sings _The Nations of the World_.  _Video Review_.

God, sometimes those writers outdid themselves.

-Hyp.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Apr 20, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Gummi Bears were cool (although I don't know if I saw them after they Sold Out to The Man...?)




They "jumped the shark" with Gusto Gummi, in my opinion







Yes.  I have deep feelings about the purity of the Gummi Bears cartoon. I'm a very ill man.






> Notably missing, however, was any mention of Animaniacs, Histeria!, or classic Looney Tunes.  (Or even Tiny Toons... after all, they _did_ have The Anvil Chorus, starring Plucky Duck...)
> 
> I mean, the Orbots were awesome, but Animaniacs had regular moments of absolute genius.  _Les Boutons et la Ballon_.  Yakko Warner sings _The Nations of the World_.  _Video Review_.





All good.  But why have we forgotton: Dungeons and Dragons!!!


----------



## Particle_Man (Apr 20, 2004)

I remember the Smurfs.  They were also good until I realized at the tender age of 10 that not only had they sold out to The Man, they had already done so from before the cartoon even existed.  But the cat Azrael was cool, coz that is the name of the angel of death and the cat never was fooled about where the smurfs were and ok I'll stop now.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 20, 2004)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> They "jumped the shark" with Gusto Gummi, in my opinion.




Never met him - my Gummi Bear memories are untarnished! 

Edit - well, huh.  Turns out I can still sing the whole theme song 



> All good.  But why have we forgotton: Dungeons and Dragons!!!




I think it was just assumed 

(I was surprised none of the kids were dubbed a Heirophant Druid in the first episode, though... Cavalier, Barbarian, Acrobat?  It was like a plug for 1E Unearthed Arcana!)

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 20, 2004)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> I remember the Smurfs.




The who, now?

-Hyp.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 20, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> The who, now?
> 
> -Hyp.



 Never heard of them, either. Wonder what they are...


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Apr 20, 2004)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> The Orbots were cool because they had a story arc.  The Gummis were good until they sold out to The Man.




Never heard of Orbots.  Think I might've heard of Gummi Bears, save that I never saw them and didn't care.  I also didn't see Robotech.

Current good cartoons...Justice League kicks tail on a regular basis, though new episodes would be nice.  Teen Titans is also surprisingly good, for a heavily anime-influenced show.  Jackie Chan Adventures is reasonably watchable.  I rather liked Transformers: Armada; the kids were annoying, but they got some real subtleties going later on, with Sideways acting as Unicron's herald and Starscream having a crisis of faith as a Decepticon ("If I hate Megatron this much, WHY AM I HANGING OUT WITH HIM?").

Brad


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 20, 2004)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> Never heard of Orbots.




You missed out. 

-Hyp.


----------



## Zogmo (Apr 20, 2004)

The greatest cartoon ever is coming out on DVD over the next few months.

INVADER ZIM!!!!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 20, 2004)

I totally love the current *Justice League* cartoon. I'm also pretty fond of *Teen Titans* and *X-Men: Evolution*.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Apr 20, 2004)

The new TMNT cartoon is pretty good.  I really enjoy it.  I also love Justice League, Teen Titans, X-Men: Evolution, Jackie Chan Adventures and I'm sure there are a couple more I am forgetting.

As to old cartoons...  Voltron.  That was a cartoon of wonderment to me.  It was just amazing.  G.I. Joe of course.  Thundercats.  Young James Bond.  Centurions.  I know there are more, but once again I can't remember the names.

There was a cartoon with Mandrake the Magician, the Phantom and a few others, but I can not remember the name.  I used to really love this show.


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 20, 2004)

There are a few good shows among the stuff currently showing. The aforementioned Jackie Chan Adventures, Justice League, Teen Titans, and X-Men: Evolution. 

Also, add in Static Shock (Sat. on your local WB station). I've caught a couple episodes each of Totally Spies, Kim Possible and Xiaolin Showdown; they were watchable. 

The old kid in me mourns the passing the Saturday Morning Cartoons, intensely. That was something I never thought would die. Three to four hours of cartoons on all three networks, from 8-ish until 11 or noon. http://www.tvparty.com/sat67.html can show you what was on in 1967; I can't find out how to navigate to those pages from the main site, but just put in a two digit year number after 'sat' to jump to the programming for that year.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 20, 2004)

Psychotic Dreamer said:
			
		

> There was a cartoon with Mandrake the Magician, the Phantom and a few others, but I can not remember the name.  I used to really love this show.




Defenders of the Earth!  (_Defenders!_) 

Out of the sky, his rockets ignite! 
Jets into battle, flying faster than light! 
(_Flash Gordon!_)

Lord of the Jungle, the hero who stalks. 
The beasts call him brother: The Ghost Who Walks!
(_Phantom!_)

Defenders of the Earth! 

Master of magic spells and illusion... 
Enemies crumble in fear and confusion... 
(_Mandrake!_)

Defenders of the Earth!

His strength is a legend; his skills conquer all. 
Under his power, we never will faaaa-all...!
(_Lothar!_)

Defenders of the Earth!

With our new young heroes, proving their worth, 
Four become eight, defending the earth...!

Defenders of the Earth! (_Defenders!_)
Defenders of the... Earth! 

-Hyp.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Apr 20, 2004)

I think my current favorite would have to be Codename: Kids Next Door, and I'm surprised no one's mentioned it yet. It's sort of like the Spycraft version of Harry Potter, kids team up to Fight the Power of Evil Adults. And there's no way they'd sell out!   

Otherwise, I'd agree with the people who liked Jackie Chan, I was really surprised how good it was when I started watching it. On the surface, it has "Hollywood ripoff" written all over it, but apparently Chan has a lot to do with the direction the show takes, even if he doesn't do any voice work himself. Besides, it's got Julian Sands and Clancey Brown doing voices, what more could you want?

I was also a big fan of Time Squad, back when it was getting new episodes and wasn't on at 4 am in the morning. It had a real, old-style Rocky & Bullwinkle sort of feel to it. I can only assume it was cancelled because it might've actually had educational value....


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 20, 2004)

I can't believe no one so far has mentioned _Conan: The Adventurer_. I seriously loved that cartoon (I can still sing the opening theme)!

Long ago, the evil god Set had been sealed in the Abyss. His servitor race, the serpentmen, still remained, and high priest Rathamon led them. When some stars (meteorites) fell from the sky, Set gave instructions to gather them and use his power to corrupt them to make a gate to the Abyss to let him return.

However, Conan's father, a blacksmith, makes weapons of the star-metal. Rathamon comes to get it, and turns Conan's family to stone with a spell. Conan attacks with a star-metal sword, and it obliterates the spell that makes the serpent-men look human, and then sends them to the Abyss. The rest of the show is Conan trying to foil Rathamon's schemes and return his family to flesh again. It was some seriously excellent material.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 20, 2004)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Conan attacks... and then sends them to the Abyss.




That always bothered me.  He's Conan!  _Kill_ something already!

-Hyp.


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 20, 2004)

I never saw Conan the Adventurer. I always thought TV makers out there didn't think Conan was for Kids.  Well, anyway, tehy probably didn't in the early 80s

I miss Johhny Quest.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 20, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I miss Johhny Quest.




Oops!  Just got that mixed up with _Johnny Bravo_ 

-Hyp.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah gotta agree Jackie Chan adventures is cool - but then its Jackie Chan how could it not be? (I'm a Chan fan) 

I'd say X-Men evolution is weaker than the older XMen series - oh and I don't personally consider Justice League to be a new cartoon

I've seen Kim Possible (its okay but nowhere near as good as the Smurfs for instance) 

oh and BG thanks for the beverage


----------



## trilobite (Apr 20, 2004)

No one has mentioned the Star Wars: Clone Wars cartoon.

As for old cartoons, here are some of my favorites.

Jonny Quest (both old and new but I prefer the old)
Thundar the Barbarian
Flash Gordon 
The Herculoids
Space Ghost
Speed Racer
Star Blazers


----------



## WizarDru (Apr 20, 2004)

There are plenty of good cartoons on, but the nature of the beast has changed. Back when Saturday Morning was the King of Cartoons, and weekday fare was more often than not just recycled stuff from Saturday Mornings past, you got what you got. It's much harder to compete, when you've got base cable, videos and DVDs to contend with. My kids can watch Spongebob whenever they want. If I missed an episode of Mighy Orbots when I was a kid...I missed it FOREVER.

A lot of the feelings for those old cartoons comes from nostalgia, as many of them really aren't that good, when you get down to it. I mean, there were plenty of really bad shows, back in the day. You can tell some of our relative ages by what shows we value: when I hear someone refer to the original Mighty Morphin Power Rangers as a really good show, I _cringe_. I mean hey, He's no Ultraman.  I half expect someone to pop up and defend shows like The Secret Lives of Waldo Kitty.

Mighty Orbots is an interesting case, in that it caused a huge uproar at the time, with declarations of unfair comptetion, and accusations that it was destroying the American animation industry. Ultimately, I think it failed mostly due to financial reasons. It was an expensive show, relatively speaking, and it didn't garner ratings that were so far beyond some of the far less expensive material to justify it. 

Modern shows that are quite good: the current incarnation of Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles makes up for the previous version's attrocity; Jackie Chan Adventures is truly one of the best shows on television, let alone cartoons; Kim Possible is reasonable light fare; Most of Nickelodeon's stable of cartoons are pretty good, My Life as a Teenage Robot and Spongebob being good examples, and Shaolin Showdown is good silly fun, too. I consider Justice League to be more of a show for older audiences, as I can't let my kids watch it (_if you want more detail on that, do a search on previous threads, where we discussed it ad nauseum_). And that's not counting imported shows like Shaman King, which my kids love.

And what, no love for Thundarr the Barbarian? I mean, c'mon. (and while were at it, the original Johnny Quest kicked ass then, and it kicks it now...too bad they had to keep remaking it.)


----------



## Mercule (Apr 20, 2004)

Jackie Chan Adventures is awesome.  My wife and I watch it with our daughters nearly every Saturday.  We also watch Xiolin Showdown.  It took a couple of episodes for it to grow on me, but now I like it almost as much as Jackie Chan.

I've seen a couple of episodes of Kim Possible and it looks consumible.

Unfortunately, Saturday mornings are filled with the drek that is Pokemon, Yugeo (sp, whatever), and Teen Titans.  The latter looks like there might be an interesting story to it, but the art and animation style are so horrible, I can't stand to sit through it.


----------



## Villano (Apr 22, 2004)

Currently, I watch:

Kim Possible
Codename: Kids Next Door (probably one of my favorite shows)
Dave The Barbarian
Ultimate Muscle 
Teen Titans (it's grown on me)
Mucha Lucha (the Flea rules!)
Yu-Yu Hakusho (hopefully they'll start airing some new episodes)
Inuyasha (new episodes starting soon)
Home Movies (sadly cancelled    )
Dual (a funny, relatively short anime series that ran on Tech TV)

Occasionally, I watch:

Aqua Teen Hunger Force
Sealab 2021
Proud Family

Gave up on:

Dragonball GT (God, this sucks!)
Simpsons (why couldn't this have been cancelled instead of Futurama?)
Justice League (I gave up on the writing a while ago)


----------



## MulhorandSage (Apr 22, 2004)

The second season of Justice League has had some really great episodes.

Samurai Jack is hit or miss, but when it hits, wow.

Scott Bennie


----------



## fba827 (Apr 22, 2004)

Currently:
Jackie Chan Adventurers
Kim Possible (though I don't think this one will stand the test of time for me)
Justice League

Ones that I miss ....
Conan The Adventurer
Gargoyles
The Pirates of Dark Water
X-Men the Animated Series
Spiderman (whatever it's title was... the 90s one)
Batman The Animated Series
Ducktales
Gummi Bears
Batman Beyond
Thundercats
Voltron

Some of those on this list more than others ...

As you can see, many of the cartoons I like are ones no longer shown...


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 22, 2004)

> Defenders of the Earth! (Defenders!)
> ...
> Defenders of the... Earth!




Come and collect your award, Hyp. You are Da Man.



> His strength is a legend; his skills conquer all.
> Under his power, we never will faaaa-all...!
> (Lothar!)




So, wait, who was Lothar?

I know it's been mentioned, but Reboot. Wow. So cool. 

And to a much lesser extent Shadow Raiders: War Planets: The Gathering: Revised: I Can't Believe It's Not Butter.

The Starship Troopers animated series. Also very cool (mostly); has more of the book's material with the movie's style.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 22, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> So, wait, who was Lothar?




Google says... 

Heh.  Each of the four Defenders had a kid in tow - Rick Gordon, Lothar Jr, Jedda Walker... and Mandrake had some orphan kid as an apprentice.

He always reminded me of the poor kid in _Captain Planet_ who got stuck with "Heart".

"_Earth_!"
"_Fire_!"
"_Wind_!"
"_Water_!"
"... aww, man... do I _have_ to say it out _loud_?"

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 22, 2004)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> Besides, it's got Julian Sands and Clancey Brown doing voices, what more could you want?




Oooooh...

I don't even know if the show plays here.  But looo-ove Julian Sands and Clancy Brown.

Although Clancy Brown wins in the "Had the good taste not to appear in the unbearably awful sequel to a fantastic movie" stakes.

-Hyp.


----------



## Beretta (Apr 23, 2004)

Well all the free-to-air cartoons are complete crap these days. You need paytv if you want anything halfway decent (at least in Australia).

I have seen Kim Possible on fta and that's actually not bad, but not something that I would go out of my way to see. What happened to all the action/adventure of the past. You know, with guns and beatings. Here's my nostalgic list of fav's that I watched religiously 15 - 20 years ago:

Star Blazers (they never used that Wave Motion Cannon enough for my liking)
Battle of the Planets (G-Force)
Robotech (a classic, though Series 2 was a let-down)
Ulysses 4,000AD (this was pretty cool I thought)
Astroboy
He-Man
TMNT
Transformers (the ones with Optimus Prime)

Time has dimmed my memories so I may be forgetting a few but they are stand-outs to my mind.

Now all I see on tv is junk like Rugrats and some wierd garbage with some bald, stout French guy and his Polynesian sidekick. All of which make me say... "What's all that about?"


----------



## Revenge of the Bjorn (Apr 23, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong but has no one mentioned the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy?  How can the members of a forum like this overlook a cartoon that has made passing references to The Eye of Vecna, Yog-Sototh, the Evil Dead films, the Tarot, and a "Bad Book" (presumably a Necronomicon reference)?


----------



## Look_a_Unicorn (Apr 23, 2004)

Psychotic Dreamer said:
			
		

> There was a cartoon with Mandrake the Magician, the Phantom and a few others, but I can not remember the name.  I used to really love this show.




Defenders of the Earth!! *sotto voice* defenders...*/sotto*

Edited- Hypersmurf did the theme song too well for me to compete 

I used to watch Cartoons before work everyday- compared to what else was on, Zoids was a Highlight!
The crud was Pokemon/Digimon, Dragonball Pause Dynamical Pose, TMNT (would have been good if the episodes were shown in order), Hamsters, Card Captur Sakura, YuGiOh, BeyBlades etc etc blah blah.

Worst of all is how thinly most of them are just disguised ads for their crappy toys.
Thank God for Spongebob & Jackie Chan Adventures!

Echo the call for return to Gummi Bears, D&D, ThunderCats, Animaniacs, Voltron (the cats, not the cars), He-man and Ulysses 2000!
Reading other posts was reminded of Ducktales.

But a cartoon noone has mentioned- Samurai Pizza Cats!!


----------



## s/LaSH (Apr 23, 2004)

Despite the fact that some frown upon them, I like Yugi-oh and especially Digimon.

Yugi has rules, you see, rules that enhance some kind of strategy - and strategy is something I can enjoy. And the voice acting is _so macho_. *"You fool! You should never have challenged me - for I am geek!"*

Digimon, at its best, is psychodrama. You have to watch each season from the start to get the full effect, of course, but Digimon Season 3 is one of _those things_ that I'll put up against anything else. (EDIT: Ever.)

Jackie Chan Adventures and TMNT and maybe Kim Possible I'll easily recommend, of course. I just can't in good conscience compare them to Digimon.

If we're reminiscing about old toons, I'll have to go back to shortly after we got a TV and mention Aladdin and Gargoyles. Especially Gargoyles. That was teh kewl.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 23, 2004)

We watch Jackie Chan, Justice League, X-Men Evolution, and Home Movies.

BTW, anyone remember a group of big giant robot cartoons from the late 70's/early 80's that preceeded Voltron and contemporary with Starblazers?  In the Boston Area it was called Force Five - I think in Japan it was called Shogun Warriors.  "Gaiking" was one of the robots, and another was Grandizer.

Trying to locate a copy of the series to see if it was as cool as my six year old brain thought it was.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 23, 2004)

I always liked Ghostbusters (the one based on the movie, not the one with the gorilla).  And of course the requisite He-Man.  Never was one for GI Joe, and wasn't that into Transformers, though I'd watch it on occasion.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Apr 23, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> And of course the requisite He-Man.




What did you think of the new "He-Man and the Masters of the Universe" cartoon that was on Cartoon Network? ( - if you were able to catch it that is)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 23, 2004)

Look_a_Unicorn said:
			
		

> Edited- Hypersmurf did the theme song too well for me to compete




You betcha 

-Hyp.


----------



## Particle_Man (Apr 23, 2004)

Anyone remember a really silly Hercules cartoon (not the Disney one)?  Where the strength came from a magic ring?  And when he put the ring on, there was always the same background, no matter where Herc. was?  (Gods they were heavy into recycling with the cells in that cartoon).  Anyone remember the centaur Newt, and the satyrs Toot and Tweet?  Anyone remember the theme song?  

(operatic voice)
Hercules!  Hero of song and story,
Hercules!  etc.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 23, 2004)

Gargoyles, the Tick, and the first "Dark Knight" Batman cartoons (when Kevin Conroy first started doing Batman's voice).  I don't think Batman has ever been portrayed so darkly on TV, even with Justice League and Batman Beyond.

Although, I have to say I really liked Batman Beyond as well.  But of all the stuff mentioned I think I really miss Gargoyles the most.


----------



## WizarDru (Apr 23, 2004)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Although, I have to say I really liked Batman Beyond as well. But of all the stuff mentioned I think I really miss Gargoyles the most.



Well, if you have ABC Family, you don't have to miss them at all.  They started running Gargoyles on the weekends as part of their Jetix line.  My son, in particular, LOVES it.  Always was a favorite of mine....damn that show is well written (at least until 'the Goliath Chronicles', anyhow).


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 23, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Come and collect your award, Hyp. You are Da Man.
> 
> So, wait, who was Lothar?
> 
> .




iirc Lothar was originally Mandrakes Man-servant/Valet and a very minor character in the Mandrake comics. He was given a beefed up role in Defenders of the Earth as the muscle-guy

and yes Gargoyles is still one of my favourite shows - and I think Felix the Cat was the earliest cartoon I remember from early childhood (seen reruns its kind of bad!)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 23, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> He was given a beefed up role in Defenders of the Earth as the muscle-guy.




Except when the Phantom Called Upon the Strength of Ten Tigers, of course.

Damned twinks 

-Hyp.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Apr 23, 2004)

Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Anyone remember a really silly Hercules cartoon (not the Disney one)?  Where the strength came from a magic ring?  And when he put the ring on, there was always the same background, no matter where Herc. was?  (Gods they were heavy into recycling with the cells in that cartoon).  Anyone remember the centaur Newt, and the satyrs Toot and Tweet?  Anyone remember the theme song?
> 
> (operatic voice)
> Hercules!  Hero of song and story,
> Hercules!  etc.




...winner of ancient glory!

I remember this show with Herc battling Dedalus and The Mask.  Hated that stupid baby centaur though.

My current favs are Justice League, Teen Titans, Samurai Jack and the new Spiderman cartoon.  I never miss these.  I have never watched the Jackie Chan show.


----------



## Qlippoth (Apr 23, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> BTW, anyone remember a group of big giant robot cartoons from the late 70's/early 80's that preceeded Voltron and contemporary with Starblazers?  In the Boston Area it was called Force Five - I think in Japan it was called Shogun Warriors.  "Gaiking" was one of the robots, and another was Grandizer.



Yep, Channel 25 ran them. Essentially, 5 different series with a different one each day. Let's see if my aging brain can cough it up...

Mondays - Danguard Ace
Tuesdays - Starvengers
Wednesdays - Space-Keteers (!)
Thursdays - Grandizer
Fridays - Gaiking

I think the one common element was the need for the characters to shout out the weapons they were about to use.


----------



## Qlippoth (Apr 23, 2004)

*My time-wasting knows no bounds...*



			
				Particle_Man said:
			
		

> Anyone remember a really silly Hercules cartoon (not the Disney one)?  Where the strength came from a magic ring?  And when he put the ring on, there was always the same background, no matter where Herc. was?  (Gods they were heavy into recycling with the cells in that cartoon).  Anyone remember the centaur Newt, and the satyrs Toot and Tweet?  Anyone remember the theme song?
> 
> (operatic voice)
> Hercules!  Hero of song and story,
> Hercules!  etc.



Here!


----------



## Klaus (Apr 23, 2004)

Anyone noticed how much this old Hercules look slike today's Superman cartoons?

Okay, here are my golden memories:
He-Man (and the requisite She-Ra, 'cause she was a foxy mama! And Hordak is eeevil)
Transformers (and the requisite movie where everyone diiiiies!)
Thundercats
GI Joe
Star Blazers
The Real Ghostbusters
Challenge of the Superfriends (with Darkseid having the hots for Wonder Woman)

These days, we have:
Justice League, Samurai Jack, He-Man (again!), Teen Titans (if only they'd de-anime it a bit), KND: Kids Next Door, Clone Wars, The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy (if only Grim would kill those two brats...) ...


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 23, 2004)

The stuff nowadays isn't too bad. I particularly like:

- Spongebob Squarepants (yes, I admit it)
- My Life as a Teenage Robot
- Inyu-yasha
- Aqua Teen Hunger Force
- Samurai Jack
- Simpsons
- Futurama
- Star Wars: Clone Wars
- Dragonball GT (much more tolerable than Z)
- new Spiderman (holy crap, that's good. I consider it "Spiderman 1.5" - it seems to fit perfectly in with the previous movie and as a prequel to Spiderman 2)

But, admittedly, they don't stand up to the 'older' stuff:
- Gargoyles
- Animaniacs
- Freakazoid!
- Robotech
- Transformers
- G.I. Joe
- Reboot
- The Tick


----------



## D.Shaffer (Apr 23, 2004)

Look_a_Unicorn said:
			
		

> Worst of all is how thinly most of them are just disguised ads for their crappy toys.
> ThunderCats, Animaniacs, Voltron (the cats, not the cars), He-man!



...The irony abounds.   As much as I enjoyed many old cartoons, a bunch of them are only good via the power of nostalgia.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Apr 23, 2004)

Anyone remember the Visionaries?? This thread got me thinking about them. I checked Google and it turns out there is at least one site dedicated to them here: http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Dimension/1549/visionaries/. There is even a PBEM RPG devoted to them. 

 Sadly, there was only 13 episodes made, but I remember watching every one of them. The ideas from that show still inspire me today. Long live the Spectral Knights!   With place names like "Darkstom Castle" and "Iron Mountain" and the cool polymorphing armor they wore, I thought it was one of the coolest shows ever. Of course, nostalgia probably has a lot to do with it...

  I also loved the Galaxy Rangers. Shane Goosman was The Man. Thundarr is also among my all time favs. 

 Other favorite cartoons from the past: 
Transformers
G.I. joe
DnD
Gummy Bears 
Voltron (with the cats, not the cars/space ships)


 Today, I like to watch Teen Titans, but I agree with some other people here that the animation is a little too wonky. The new Justice League is also good, but I don't get to see it very often. 

 Samurai Jack is cool too, but I don't see it very often either. 

 Someone earlier mentioned the Animaniacs and specifically, the Anvil Song. Yeah buddy, that was cool.   
Dictator: "I am the DICTATOR!"
Yako: "Excuse me, Mr. Tater..." 
That still makes me laugh.   

 I just saw the new transformers the other day. Can't say anything about the plot, but the animation looked pretty good.


----------



## Greatwyrm (Apr 23, 2004)

I've really enjoyed the new He-Man, but it's hard to find on CN.  Some actual good stories in a number of episodes.

Dexter's Lab is cool and obviously has gamers on the writing staff.

I admit it.  I like Spongebob Squarepants, too.  So sue me.

Justice League is pretty good.  I wasn't happy when they killed of Grundy, but overall, it's good.

I like just about anything in the Sunday night Adult Swim lineup.  I was glad to see Home Movies go.  Even happier to see Aqua Teens 5 nights a week.

Now, what would I like to see?  A (not necessarily licensed) D&D style cartoon with animation similar to Justice League.  A new and revamped GI Joe or A-Team style show.  Oh, and a Josey and the Pussycats "reality show" for adult swim.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 24, 2004)

Bloodstone Press said:
			
		

> Voltron (with the cats, not the cars/space ships)




Bizarre.  I found the cast of the 5 Lions Voltron really annoying, but I really liked the Air Team, Land Team, Sea Team series.



> Someone earlier mentioned the Animaniacs and specifically, the Anvil Song. Yeah buddy, that was cool.




Heh.  I remember the lyrics to the Anvil Song when they met a big purple cuddly dinosaur...

_An anvil's very shiny,
and very heavy too...
so watch out, my chubby friend...
or one will fall on you!_
*Ka-CHONG!*

_It's made of solid iron,
it weighs a ton or two...
We know you want to meet it...
it wants to meet you too!_
*Ka-CHONG!*

-Hyp.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 24, 2004)

Bloodstone Press said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the Visionaries??




Knights of the magical light!

Lordy, I'd forgotten all about them. Were there really only 13 episodes? Man, I thought the reason I seemed to keep seeing the same episodes over and over was because my crappy local networks were just showing reruns instead of new episodes.

This reminds me, does anyone recall the Supernaturals? I know they were an action figure line, and even had a toll-free number you could call to listen to a few lines of expository dialogue from a randomly-determined character, but they didn't have a TV show that I recall...could it have been on cable back then (late 80's)?


----------



## Enkhidu (Apr 24, 2004)

Psst! Everyone who listed Jackie Chan Adventures as one of the best cartoons/shows on TV - it was created by one John Rogers - jonrog1 on these very boards!


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Apr 24, 2004)

Ok, time to toss in my input as I was mesmerized by the TV.

Old stuff:
Roadrunner
Might Orbots
Voltron (lions naturally)
Transformers (remember the return of Optimus Prime?)
Robotech (didn't care for Southern Cross all that much)
GI Joe (I remember Cobra-La as well as *ugh* GI Joe Extreme)
Thundarr the Barbarian (Lords of Light!)
the Real Ghostbusters (Lorenzo Music was Peter Venkman not Dave Coulier! also Collect Call of Cthulhu)
Extreme Ghostbusters (Tara Strong voiced here too)
the Incredible Hulk / Amazing Spider Man show (guest starred the X-Men!)
the first few episodes of TMNT
the newer Superfriends (Darkseid was obsessed with Wonder Woman)
Thundercats
Silverhawks (remember that?)
Space Usagi (Usagi Yojimbo's descendant but unfortunately never made it past a teaser trailer)
Pryde of the X-Men (based a 6 player quarter eater off it!)

More recent stuff:
X-Men (unfortunately Nightcrawler was only a guest)
X-Men: Evolution (da fuzzy elf and Todd "Toad" Tolensky's theme!)
Tiny Toons (there's a parody of the theme involving Cthulhu and friends)
Beast Wars (I liked it better than Beast Machines, especially since Fox didn't carry the later seasons)
the Incredible Hulk (Cree "Numbah Five" Summers as the She-Hulk and Kathy Ireland as Ogress!)
SpiderMan (not the one on EmptyV)
SpiderMan Unlimited 
Gargoyles (aka Star Trek: the Next Generation)
Darkwing Duck (I am the terror that flaps in the night! I am the ingrown toenail on the foot of crime!)
new Johnny Quest (with Race Bannon's hot daughter  )
Samurai Jack
Johnny Bravo (the Scooby gang crossovered!)
Jackie Chan Adventures (Got me talking like Uncle to my nephews "One more thing...")
Kim Possible 
Powder Puff Girls (That's Power Puff! No 'D'!)
Shaman King (don't squeeze the shaman)
the NEW TMNT (back to old Eastman & Laird and Raph sounds like he's from the Bronx)
Dragon Ball
"Drag ON" Ball Z (morbid curiousity mostly but the fights weren't too bad)
Teen Titans
Justice League
Superman & Batman (the Timm versions)
Batman Beyond (Mr Freeze returns!)
Cowboy Bebop
Ruroni Kenshin
Mucha Lucha (It's a way of life!)
Ultimate Muscle (must be the wrasslin' fan in me or the fact I collected M.U.S.C.L.E. Things in the 80's)
Dexter's Laboratory (earlier seasons before the character retooling. Ugh.)

I know I'm missing a few but I think my lists are long enough.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 24, 2004)

Greatwyrm said:
			
		

> ...Justice League is pretty good.  I wasn't happy when they killed of Grundy, but overall, it's good...




Well, in DC Canon grundy never _stays_ dead

I did love his tombstone though... _Here lies Solomon Grundy, Born on a Monday"_


----------



## WizarDru (Apr 24, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Well, in DC Canon grundy never _stays_ dead
> 
> I did love his tombstone though... _Here lies Solomon Grundy, Born on a Monday"_



And, amusingly enough, voiced by Mark Hammill during the second season.  Overall, second season Justice League has been aces, far and above the first season by leaps and bounds.  Third season sounds even more interesting.  If they can keep the quality up, I'll be thrilled.  

They haven't established yet whether or not the animated Grundy has his comics counterpart's regenerative abilities...but I suspect it will depend on whether they feel like using him again.


----------



## Ferret (Apr 24, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I totally love the current *Justice League* cartoon. I'm also pretty fond of *Teen Titans* and *X-Men: Evolution*.




Check check check.

Plus the snorks. Or underwater smurfs.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 24, 2004)

One question for cartoon (or Batman) afficionados: Was Harley Quinn introduced in the awesome _Batman: The Animated Series_, or was she brought over from the comics? I don't remember her from anything Batman before the cartoon, but then, I didn't read much about Batman before that cartoon either. Either way, the character (and the voice actres) were incredible!


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 24, 2004)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> One question for cartoon (or Batman) afficionados: Was Harley Quinn introduced in the awesome _Batman: The Animated Series_, or was she brought over from the comics?



She was introduced in the TV show, then brought into the comics later on. First in the non-continuity _Batman Adventures_, then into the mainstream books in 1999. 

Interestingly, the term 'BatCave' was first used in the '43 serial as 'Bat's Cave', then shortened into the modern term in the daily newspaper strip. Before that, it was just simply referred to as an underground garage area.


----------



## Greatwyrm (Apr 24, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> They haven't established yet whether or not the animated Grundy has his comics counterpart's regenerative abilities...but I suspect it will depend on whether they feel like using him again.




I hope they do.  It always seems hard to take a "brick" character and give them a decent story.  Grundy's one of my favorite bad guys.

On another note, I haven't seen anyone mention that Starship Troopers show they made a little while back, Roughnecks.  That was pretty good.  A darn sight better than the movie.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Apr 24, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Bizarre.  I found the cast of the 5 Lions Voltron really annoying, but I really liked the Air Team, Land Team, Sea Team series.




The cool thing about the Vehicle Voltron was that they were on a carrier, and often had an escorting battlegroup.  So, you had some good space battles in there.  I particularly remember one where a supply convoy was being attacked and the escorts had to sacrifice themselves to get supplies to the Voltron ship.  (Of course, I may not be remembering it *well*)

I was pleasantly surprised when Toonami started playing Voltron way back in '96 or '97 or thereabouts.  I'd roll the TV out at work so I could watch it on receptionist duty.

Brad


----------



## s/LaSH (Apr 25, 2004)

Greatwyrm said:
			
		

> On another note, I haven't seen anyone mention that Starship Troopers show they made a little while back, Roughnecks.  That was pretty good.  A darn sight better than the movie.




What an oversight. I'll second that mention, and beg for a second series which they won't do. (I'll also try to remember the 40+ bug species I catalogued in my head one day. That show was great for variety. And gibs. Let's not forget the pieces of bug raining down from the sky.)


----------

